# volume control brings up calculator



## brinwood (May 19, 2003)

Have IBM NetVista and Win ME. Every time I use the volume buttons on my keyboard, a calculator opens on the monitor. This has just recently started occurring. 
Can anybody help me correct it?
Thanks.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sounds like your key assignment got changed. Go to the control panel for the multimedia keyboard and see what that key is now set for...you'll need to browse it to the volume control instead.


----------



## brinwood (May 19, 2003)

Tried to find solution to my prob. but couldn't find key assignments that affect volume and calculator.
I have an IBM keyboard with buttons to control volume. When I depress the - button a calculator appears on my monitor. This has not happened until this week. I am using WIN Me.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Since you say it only happened this week.........

Did you try a restore point?


----------



## brinwood (May 19, 2003)

Dumb me ME


----------

